# Ruhpolding 24h



## schlupp (10. August 2005)

Hilfe,
mein Partner für Rugpolding hat sich verletzt. Gibt es hier irgendjemanden, der Lust hat sich mit mir im 2er team 24 Stunden um die Ohren zu schlagen?
Es ist schon alles organisiert. Haben auch Betreuer dabei, und sind mit noch zwei anderen im Fahrerlager(Wotan und lowfat).

Bitte dringen melden, will unbedingt fahren.Die Stimmung wird auf jeden Fall genial sein

Bin unkompliziert und pflegeleicht, auch in Extremsituationen  

So long
Schlupp

keep on riding!!


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2005)

Also nix wie ran an den Schlupp! Laßt Euch die Chance nicht entgehen! Die 24h von München waren ein genialer Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. August 2005)

12h mhhh ich glaub des isn nen bissl lang *G*

wann wäre dann das genau?


----------



## schlupp (10. August 2005)

Am 20. und 21. August. Wäre doch auch nicht 12 h am Stück. Oder wir versuchen Wotan und Lowfat noch zu einem flotten vierer zu überreden ;-)

So long
Schlupp

keep on riding!!


----------



## Frazer (10. August 2005)

Oh shit !   

Sorry, kann leider an dem Wochenende nicht, sonst hätt ich Dich gern unterstützt. Aber da ich die letzten Wochen nach meinen Wettkämpfen sowieso kaum trainiert habe, bin ich eh nicht die beste Wahl     


Gruß
Volker


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2005)

@ shaun
12x 1h ist gar nicht so lang wie 1 x 12h


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. August 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> @ shaun
> 12x 1h ist gar nicht so lang wie 1 x 12h


au mann auchnoch rumrechnen muessen.... low: wie siehts denn mit deiner hand so aus????


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2005)

Logik war schon immer meine Stärke   

Die Hand ist nicht toll, wird aber langsam besser. Ich darf diese Woche noch nicht MTB fahren    Mit dem ZOX und Schaltung nach links gebaut gehts ganz gut. Rupi muss gehen!


----------



## weichling (11. August 2005)

Hallo lowfat,

was is denn mit deiner Hand passiert. 
Hat es dich beim Biken abgelegt ?

Gute Besserung

weichling



			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Logik war schon immer meine Stärke
> 
> Die Hand ist nicht toll, wird aber langsam besser. Ich darf diese Woche noch nicht MTB fahren    Mit dem ZOX und Schaltung nach links gebaut gehts ganz gut. Rupi muss gehen!


----------



## lowfat (11. August 2005)

Zuviel gripshiftend im Forst rumgehopst --> Sehnenscheidenentzündung. Mein Arzt nennt es Grip Shift Hand. Er fährt selbst welche    

Hast Du am 20./21. schon was vor? Ich kenne da ein nettes kleines Rennen für Dich...


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. August 2005)

.....also im Gedanken werde ich bei Euch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weichling (11. August 2005)

Oh shit!

Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung!     

Ich empfehle als Therapie: SINGLESPEED !

Naja kann passieren, vor allem wenn die Züge verdreckt sind. 
Am Zox20 habe ich auch Gripshift, da schalte ich aber nicht soviel.



Weichling



			
				lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel gripshiftend im Forst rumgehopst --> Sehnenscheidenentzündung. Mein Arzt nennt es Grip Shift Hand. Er fährt selbst welche
> 
> Hast Du am 20./21. schon was vor? Ich kenne da ein nettes kleines Rennen für Dich...


----------



## lowfat (11. August 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich empfehle als Therapie: SINGLESPEED !
> 
> ...



Danke für die guten Tipps   , noch suche ich die Herausforderungen in der Strecke - nicht im Material  . 
Nochmal: willst _DU _ nicht mal ein kleines 24h Rennen mitfahren?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. August 2005)

..... ich glaube wir haben gestern jemanden gefunden .....

aber mal was ganz anderes: wir sollten und dringend nochmal treffen um den
rest der noch verbleibt zu organisieren... mein vorschlag wäre nächste woche montag oder dienstag abend..

ab wann können wir eigentlich den bus haben? ich denke wir sollten auf jeden fall donnerstag abends gepackt haben.....


----------



## sunflower (12. August 2005)

Bin ich eigentlich stimmberechtigt?!  Mir wäre Montag treffen dann nämlich lieber... 
Wer holt eigentlich den Bus?! Weil der könnte meinen Krempel ja dann einfach einsammeln, ist ja grad ums Eck...


----------



## lowfat (12. August 2005)

Wir können den Bus von Fr bis Mo haben. Ich hole ihn ab. Do abend ginge evtl auch, ich werde morgen fragen.
Mir ist Di abend lieber. Mo bin ich Kindergeburtstagsbetreuerundwürstchengriller.


----------



## sunflower (12. August 2005)

Hmm.. Dienstag bin ich eigentlich schon 'vergeben'. Werde mich dann einfach der Mehrheit fügen... 

edit: Dienstag geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. August 2005)

ok. di machen wir fest. ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass wir uns bei sunflower im iren treffen, dort haben wir die option (falls das wetter schoener wird ---haha) auch in die storchenbraeu zu wechseln.... 20h ?? schlupp: sagste katrin bescheid?

dann.... haben wir gerade das hauszelt testaufgebaut und somit ein prima aufenthaltszelt..... lowfat: kannste bitte die biergarnitur einpacken??? das wäre für das zelt super.... dann bräuchten wir ne beleuchtung für das zelt... wer hat da ne idee?

letzter punkt: ich habe ne ladung einmalgrills gekauft. kann jemand für freitag abend ein paar würstel und steaks organisieren????

das fahren wird sich wahrscheinlich so gestalten, dass low, sun und ich freitag früh im transporter losduesen und schlupp mit frau und mister X am abend nachkommt.

Gr alf


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2005)

Gebongt,
als Zeltbeleuchtung kann ich meine LED-Lampe ins Rennen werfen. Ich bau nen anderen Akku dran. Das sollte ewig halten. Bierzeltgarnituren gehen klar. Soll ich noch ein Sofa einpacken ?  
Brauchen wir noch Walkie Talkies? Ich wüßte, wo man welche leihen kann.
Grillzeugs können wir am Freitag auch noch in Rupi eintüten.


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2005)

Bus geht klar. Ich hole ihn am Do abend!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. August 2005)

also leute nun haben wir einen zweiten mann für schlupp gefunden !!!

leider gehts bei mir dafür bergab....
verluste:
- 14.08 gabel verliert massiv luft
- 14.08 schaltwerk einmal um die eigene achse gewickelt
- 14.08 nach notflicken des schaltwerkes ---- na?? Kettenriss
- 15.08 bei der fahrt zum putzen: pedal verloren
- 15.08 pedal wiedergefunden, bei auseinanderbauen aber statt eines
           lagers nur noch kugelschrott gefunden (naja, drei waren noch
           übrig, die müssen reichen)
- 15.08 durch verlust des pedales verursachtes (?) Spiel im tretlager

ich werde noch verrückt.es sind noch fuenf tage, da kann noch allerhand geschehen.. 

drückt mir die daumen
ralf


----------



## lowfat (15. August 2005)

Hau wech Dein Glump.
Zur Not können wir mein altes ungefedertes mitnehmen. Ersatzschaltwerk/Pedale usw. kann ich einpacken. Wir kriegen Dich materialmäßig schon versorgt.
Bei mir gehts dafür bergauf. Die Hand wird zunehmend besser. Ich war gestern schon wieder auf der Skaterbahn   Ich werde Dich also nicht im Stich lassen!


----------



## sunflower (15. August 2005)

@ Ralf
Das klingt ja alles weniger gut. Aaaaaber: besser jetzt als in Rupo! 

Wie schaut's jetzt mit morgen aus?! Klare Ansage?!
Ich hoff mal, daß ich bis WE wieder richtig fit bin. Fühl mich gerade äußerst bescheiden, da jetzt jetzt wohl doch die Erkältung richtig zugeschlagen...  Aber ich bin da mal optimistisch.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf
> Das klingt ja alles weniger gut. Aaaaaber: besser jetzt als in Rupo!
> 
> Wie schaut's jetzt mit morgen aus?! Klare Ansage?!
> Ich hoff mal, daß ich bis WE wieder richtig fit bin. Fühl mich gerade äußerst bescheiden, da jetzt jetzt wohl doch die Erkältung richtig zugeschlagen...  Aber ich bin da mal optimistisch.



morgen geht klar 
wir treffen uns um 20h erstmal vor dem iren bei dir in der strasse (40-mann-strasse). dann entscheiden wir wo wir hingehen....
ralf


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. August 2005)

normal ist das doch nicht.... nachdem nun alle o.g. defekte (dank an schlupp) wieder aus der welt geschafft waren, habe ich mich gerade nochmal in den keller geschleppt um den vorbau zu drehen, damit ich wieder in der alten position durch die gegend jucken kann und siehe da:



 

 



bin ich das problem ????? da darf man eigentlich nur dankbar sein, dass ich noch alle zaehnchen im mund habe


----------



## sunflower (15. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich das problem ?????


Man könnte es fast vermuten...


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. August 2005)

.....also an Deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (15. August 2005)

Was Dein Kettenkillen angeht, stimme ich sunflower zu. Der Rest ist wirklich nicht normal. Sieh´s positiv: Du entdeckst es rechtzeitig... Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, die 24h alleine zu fahren (gell Schlupp?).


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. August 2005)

ja ja, wer solche freunde hat..... ich danke für euer mitgefühl.....
immerhin bin ich mir fast sicher, dass wir schon den arber mit dieser
keule gefahren sind.....


----------



## schlupp (15. August 2005)

Also Ralf, 
Habe der kathrin Vorbau, Lenker, Ventil und Werkzeug gegeben, und sie wird es dir morgen feierlich überreichen.  
Musst sie bloß nochmal anrufen, wann ihr euch genau wo trefft. Weil ich kenn des auch net und bis ich das weitergebe, hast du es selber erklärt.

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding!!

Bin ab morgen nur noch über Handy zu erreichen, also komplett e-netzlos


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. August 2005)

es wird doch ....


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. August 2005)

ei ei ei ....


----------



## sunflower (17. August 2005)

wetter.de ändert seine Prognosen stündlich, glaub ich. Die sind sich wohl nicht wirklich einig. Hab gestern über den Tag verteilt nämlich ständig neue Vorhersagen gekriegt...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. August 2005)

trotzdem sehen die wolken immer schlimmer aus... 
falls du irgendwie regenhose und jacke hast: kannst die 
mitbringen? wenn's wirklich pisst (bin gespannt ob dieses wort 
gesternt wird) ists mit einer garnitur nicht weit hin


----------



## lowfat (17. August 2005)

Wir machen jetzt einen Wetterhorhersagenthread auf:

"Die 7-Tages-Vorschau
Am Donnerstag herrscht bayernweit sonniges Wetter, spätnachmittags und abends sind in Alpennähe ganz vereinzelte Gewitterschauer möglich. Tiefstwerte von 14 Grad am Bodensee bis 10 Grad im Landkreis Hof. Höchstwerte zwischen 24 Grad in den Tälern des Bayerischen Waldes und 29 Grad am Untermain. Von Freitag bis Dienstag ist es überwiegend freundlich. Jeweils nachmittags und abends bilden sich lokale Wärmegewitter, besonders in Alpennähe. Nachts um 13, tagsüber 23 bis 28 Grad.


(Stand: Mittwoch 17.08.2005, 7 Uhr) B5aktuell"

Die Regengarnitur für Gewitterschauer ist also keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## sunflower (17. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem sehen die wolken immer schlimmer aus...
> falls du irgendwie regenhose und jacke hast: kannst die
> mitbringen? wenn's wirklich pisst (bin gespannt ob dieses wort
> gesternt wird) ists mit einer garnitur nicht weit hin


Ich brings auf jeden Fall mal mit (wenn ich das Zeug find). Da passen wir dann aber zu zweit rein, weil das Zeug ziemlich riesig ist (falls du mir das zum Fahren abschwätzen willst: cw-Wert eine Einfamilienhauses )

Und zum Thema Wetter:
wetter.com 

wetteronline.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brings auf jeden Fall mal mit (wenn ich das Zeug find). Da passen wir dann aber zu zweit rein, weil das Zeug ziemlich riesig ist (falls du mir das zum Fahren abschwätzen willst: cw-Wert eine Einfamilienhauses )


du vergisst, dass du hier bei 'tape-technologies INC' bist. zur not binde ich das zeug mit tape an meinen koerper


----------



## McLeod (21. August 2005)

servus

wollt nur mal schnell mitteilen, dass ich soeben eigenes hoheitsgebiet betreten habe. hoffe mein bett ist nur annähernd so bequem wie es grad ausschaut.
wünsche euch ne erholsame nacht ohne zusätzliche beschallung   .

cu


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. August 2005)

soooooo die sachen sind trockengelegt, die zweite waschmaschine schon fast fertig und das andere schon fast wieder sortiert......

nochmals einen dank an alle die dabei waren und super geholfen haben, damit wir so gut über die runden gekommen sind.......

Ralf


----------



## sunflower (22. August 2005)

Sooo, dann melde ich mich auch mal noch kurz. Bin echt verdammt stolz auf euch! Habt ihr klasse gemacht! War trotz Dauerregen, Dauerbeschallung und besoffener Dorfjugend ein super Wochenende!


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. August 2005)




----------



## lowfat (22. August 2005)

Es ist zwar schon alles gesagt - aber nicht von jedem.    Deshalb:
Das große Zelt ist wieder trocken, sauber und harrt der Abholung. Ich fands trotz der Umstände klasse. Ich habe selten so ein   Wetter und trotzdem so eine   Stimmung erlebt. Das kernfusionsbetriebene Regen- und Matschdeflektorschild ist schon in der Entwicklung.

Dank an das ganze Team für die tolle Unterstützung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

>


hi stefan, danke erstmal für deine guten wünsche per sms. ich bin deshalb fast in der ersten runde vom rad gefallen...
was postest du den in letzter zeit für bildchen rein? die werden alle bei mir nicht angezeigt......

@all: hat jemand bock den ironhill http://www.ironhill24.de/ mitzugehen? ich bräuchte ein zwei betreuer, dann würde ich die einzelkämpferaktion versuchen


----------



## sunflower (23. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @all: hat jemand bock den ironhill http://www.ironhill24.de/ mitzugehen? ich bräuchte ein zwei betreuer, dann würde ich die einzelkämpferaktion versuchen


       

Bock jede Menge! Nur fürchte ich, daß ich da keine Zeit haben werde...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> > was soll ich denn davon halten??


----------



## sunflower (23. August 2005)

Will heißen: du spinnst!   Aber wir mögen dich trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen  )


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Will heißen: du spinnst!   Aber wir mögen dich trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen  )



naja, das wird halt so das letzte sein was es dieses jahr zu fahren geben wird und einen versuch wäre es doch wert... ich brauch halt nur ne gute betreuermannschaft..... und vielleicht ein paar ersatzräder..... was mir angst macht ist die rundenlänge: 9km sind doch viel holz wenn mal ne panne ist...


----------



## McLeod (23. August 2005)

will mich nochmal offiziell bei allen für das gelungene wochenende bedanken. hat überraschender weise doch spass gemacht und wir haben es alle auch überlebt.

@wotan_S_rache

das wär ja in oberhof (welch unfreundlicher ort wenn's ums wetter geht).
also bis jetzt bin ich zwar verplant, für das gesamte wochenende, aber ich
will mal schauen was ich da machen kann. versprechen kann ich zwar nichts
aber nen versuch ist es wert.

bis demnächst 
jan


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hi stefan, danke erstmal für deine guten wünsche per sms....



Gern geschehen, konnte die Tage (Nächte) auf Arbeit an nix anderes denken, besonders bei dem schönen Wetter. Über Zwanzig Grad, Wolkenlos, klarer Sternenhimmel.... aber soviel Glück hattet Ihr ja nicht, oder?



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich bin deshalb fast in der ersten runde vom rad gefallen...



Simst Du während der Fahrt? Also dann bist da wohl wirklich unterfordert gewesen!



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> .....was postest du den in letzter zeit für bildchen rein? die werden alle bei mir nicht angezeigt......



Wie? Bist der erste der meine Smileys bemängelt!
Siehst Du den:  ?
Siehst Du den:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

Also wenn den Zweiten keiner sieht, kann ich mir das ja auch sparen!   



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: hat jemand bock den ironhill http://www.ironhill24.de/ mitzugehen? ich bräuchte ein zwei betreuer, dann würde ich die einzelkämpferaktion versuchen



Also reizen würde mich das schon, ob nun zum fahren (im Team!) oder nur als "Buttler" für den Wotan, aber ich glaube das wird finanziell knapp werden. Aber melde Dich einfach noch mal wenn´s eng wird, muß dann halt mal mit Yvonne reden. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. August 2005)

nee, bei uns hat es dauergepisst..... die strecke war natürlich dementsprechend..... wir waren aber superbetreut und es hat
(unerwarteterweise) keinen stress gegebn

nee, ich hab nur sms gelesen, nicht geschrieben

ersten smily sieht man zweiten nicht

ich habe für den ironhill fast schon frei bekommen..... entscheide mich aber erst nächste woche. denn ohne ein oder drei betreuer braucht man da garnicht hinfahren.... wir können ja mal sehen. ich vergesse dich aber dann nicht....


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> nee, ich hab nur sms gelesen, nicht geschrieben.........



Ach, Du hast während der Fahrt NUR gelesen, naja, das geht ja noch!   



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ...........ersten smily sieht man zweiten nicht
> 
> ....



....und was sagen die anderen dazu?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## lowfat (23. August 2005)

Ich hätte schon Bock mitzufahren, würde mit meiner Hand aber wohl nur zum Betreuer taugen. Leider habe ich am Freitag/Samstag einen Ärbäds-Termin. Geht also nicht. Ich hoffe, ich kann mich für den Waasi rechtzeitig restaurieren.
Die Gegend um Oberhof ist klasse. Ich war Ende Juli in Friedrichsroda zum boys, bike und beer WE. Auf einer 9km Runde am Rennsteig kann man sich gut platt machen. Jede Runde gibts ne Wurst gratis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. August 2005)

es heisst..... bilder sagen mehr als Worte:


----------



## lowfat (24. August 2005)

Da sehe ich ja noch richtig gut aus... Mann, war das eine *&$§%##§!


----------



## McLeod (24. August 2005)

man könnt fast denken wir sind bei schlechtem wetter gefahren.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. August 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> man könnt fast denken wir sind bei schlechtem wetter gefahren.


schlechtes wetter gibt es nur im Kopf !!!


----------



## lowfat (25. August 2005)

Die Crew bei strahlendem Sonnenschein:






Knuti und Wotan versuchen einen 69cent Grill zu tunen  




Wir wären fast verhungert...


----------



## sunflower (25. August 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Crew bei strahlendem Sonnenschein:


Jaja... Die Sonne schien in Strömen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. August 2005)

das sind doch mal schöne bilder für ein erinnern in 20 oder so jahren....


----------



## ND! (28. August 2005)

echt coole bilder!
respekt und glückwunsch an alle fahrer (natürlich auch an die betreuer) !!!

wenn ich euch jetzt erzähl, dass an dem WE in erfurt bestes wetter und sonnenschein war, werd ich sicher gesteinigt ...
oder jan spritzt auf der nächsten tour einfach wieder mit matsch um sich


----------



## McLeod (28. August 2005)

@ hawkwins

sonne, igitt wie laaaaangweiiiiiiliiiig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (30. August 2005)

McLeod schrieb:
			
		

> sonne, igitt wie laaaaangweiiiiiiliiiig


hehe   
bin ja mal gespannt, was für wetter am sonntag ist.
mal wieder ein marathon bei sonnenschein? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen ...


----------



## McLeod (31. August 2005)

@hawkwins

es soll ja samstags anfangen zu gewittern


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. August 2005)

so etzt is aber schluss mit dem offtopicgeschwätze!!!!

schaut lieber mal auf die http://www.days-of-bike.de/ ganz oben
links ist was gruenes......

nochmals die frage ich brauch noch einen lieber zwei betreuer für
die 24h in Oberhof.... hat jemand bock??


----------



## sunflower (31. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> schaut lieber mal auf die http://www.days-of-bike.de/ ganz oben
> links ist was gruenes......
> 
> nochmals die frage ich brauch noch einen lieber zwei betreuer für
> die 24h in Oberhof.... hat jemand bock??


Jaaaa, und unter Bike Biathlon auch ganz viel in Tiger Lily... 

Und wegen Oberhof: Bock jede Menge, aber leider keine Zeit...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. August 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa, und unter Bike Biathlon auch ganz viel in Tiger Lily...
> 
> Und wegen Oberhof: Bock jede Menge, aber leider keine Zeit...



für ne juniorin siehste aufn bildern aber alt aus


----------



## sunflower (31. August 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> für ne juniorin siehste aufn bildern aber alt aus


Ich wurde ja am Ende auch in der richtigen AK gewertet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McLeod (31. August 2005)

@wotan_S_rache

wird bei mir nichts als betreuer, bin bereits ausgebucht und kann auch nichts verschieben. ich kann noch nicht einmal vorbeikommen und dich anfeuern. schade.


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr *eingeweihten* Frangn.   

Ich war soeben drei Stunden mit zwei TEXPA-Fahrern trainieren. Fragt nicht wie blöd ich geschaut habe als die vor mir standen. Aber ich habe gut mit gehalten!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2005)

.....ähm, Ralf, sieht jemand den Smiley jetzt?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .....ähm, Ralf, sieht jemand den Smiley jetzt?


noeeeeeeeehhh


----------



## ND! (1. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> nochmals die frage ich brauch noch einen lieber zwei betreuer für die 24h in Oberhof.... hat jemand bock??


sorry ... hab leider auch keine zeit 
und das, wo´s bei mir zu haus fast ums eck ist...


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> noeeeeeeeehhh



Keiner?


----------

